# Hilfe: Illustrator CS Bildmaterial auf eine Ebene reduzieren



## marlen7 (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

brauche dringend eure Hilfe. Beim erstellen der plotdatei in Illustrator CS geht ein drittel des bildes immer verloren. Es wird auch eine Warnung angezeigt: "das Dokument enthält Bildmaterial, das auf eine Ebene reduziert werden muss".

Nur hab ich meiner meinung nach alles auf einer Ebene- ich versteh das nicht....vielen Dank schonmal, Gruss marlen


----------



## ink (23. Januar 2008)

Moin
Inwiefern geht 1/3 der Plotdatei verloren?
Sind da irgendwo noch Grafiken als Bitmap drin?


----------

